# 1st Annual FF BBQ !!!!!



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Announcing the first annual Fish Forums Fish swap, collecting trip & BBQ.!!!

We would absolutely be thrilled if you and your family could join us 

This year it is going to be in Richmond IN.
On April 28th, 29th & 30th. The BBQ will be on Saturday afternoon.

More details are coming, but feel free to email me for Q's

Take a Train, bus, plane, or the family station wagon just come have fun!!!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

when will it be in atlanta.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sept 1, 2010 is anticipated date for in Atlanta.

:lol:

Perhaps later in the fall? I think be cool, that way everyone will be back in school.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Level, maybe we could have the Southeastern chapter BBQ on the same day..... maybe at your house. I'll bring the chips!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sounds fun but its too far away for me! I would not dare travel that far with a two year old! LOL


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ron v said:


> Level, maybe we could have the Southeastern chapter BBQ on the same day..... maybe at your house. I'll bring the chips!


ok bring the chips, i got the grill, now...... whose bringing the food, and the drinks, and all the people? lol (just joking ron, stay home.)


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> ok bring the chips, i got the grill, now...... whose bringing the food, and the drinks, and all the people? lol (just joking ron, stay home.)


I'll bring the drinks! :fun: hehe Level, you might get overrun 

Looks like fun Sue, wish we could come but its too far and my kids birthday to boot.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Christine said:


> I'll bring the drinks! :fun: hehe Level, you might get overrun
> 
> Looks like fun Sue, wish we could come but its too far and my kids birthday to boot.


yah, unfortunately, I have a wedding I have to go to on the 29th.. Id gladly skip if for a FF BBQ


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We have discussed this sort of thing before, and I'm glad it's finally starting to really happen. I'm also all for establishing ourselves some regions and getting organized with some regional events, eventually all building up to an annual national convention. This thing could be huge, my babies! How many other fishboards are real clubs? Throw in a BAP, a few shows, and a monthly newsletter, and we'll become something more than any fishboard ever before dreamed it could be.
Heck, Wisconsin could be a region in itself, since we have so many members in the cheese state. LOL Well, maybe a Great Lakes region anyway. The Cape area of Missouri is another hotspot, and of course "the ATL" is huge. 
I guess a good look at our Frappr would be a good idea for starters


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

i wish i wasnt the only person in RI. lol
It better be in New England next year!!!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Get to Buffalo Kid, you can ride with me


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> and of course "the ATL" is huge.


salt, buddy, i mean NO disrespect, and i dont know you that well, but im betting you arent cool enough to say "the A.T.L." in fact, no one is, please refrain from lowering my opinion of you anymore thanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

ROTFLMAO!

I used to live in both Smyrna & Lawrenceville, and I've heard it called that, and called it that, many times. You're right, though; it is pretty stupid. It came about from the airline code for Atlanta, ATL, which somehow spilled out into regular society, possibly because the airport is such a huge part of the city's identity. I think it's meant to imply something more than just a name, giving the city a life of it's own as if it were some out of control beast. Another example would be Phoenix, which is called "The Sprawl."


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

actually, i think it comes from the rap community, thats all everyone that is a rapper from atlanta ever says "A.T.L 4 LIFE FOO!!"


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

SueM said:


> Announcing the first annual Fish Forums Fish swap, collecting trip & BBQ.!!!
> 
> We would absolutely be thrilled if you and your family could join us
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------

Here yah go.....
more details as promised.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=87643#post87643

Please RSVP to Cory, him & Mark need to know just how many people will be camping on the lawn.

See you there!


----------

